# Grinder advice



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm looking to buy a grinder to pair with my delonghiespresso machine, this is my first machine and I'm aiming to upgrade to agaggia classic a bit later in the year. But for now I'm looking at getting myfirst espresso grinder, ideally a second hand one.

I have a limited budget (

Gaggia MDF

Iberital MC2

Ascaso i-2

What are peoples thoughts on the above? Should I pick 1 overthe others?

Also if anyone knows of any worthy grinders coming up forsale in the near future please let me know.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Diggy87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a grinder to pair with my delonghiespresso machine, this is my first machine and I'm aiming to upgrade to agaggia classic a bit later in the year. But for now I'm looking at getting myfirst espresso grinder, ideally a second hand one.
> 
> ...


I would urge you to save a little more money and try for a used grinder, either a Mazzer Mini (not mini e), or old commercial grinder in the used section of the forum.


----------



## mikas (Dec 19, 2017)

I would go for the advice above but, if you're not really up to it, i would go for the Ascaso i-2. Had one and it was pretty ok for the size and price. If you eventually upgrade, you can keep it for filter coffee, for example.


----------

